# Boston, Massachusetts group



## DonQuixote (Jul 21, 2009)

edit


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Marlo,

I've met you before at http://www.meetup.com/BostonSocialAnxiety/

I was the guy with big hair and short shorts.

/\/\


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I also had the leather whip and the monkey. My mom came with me. You must remember!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


>


:sus Oh my...lmao.

(I have South Shore pride...but not quite like that o.o)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

DonQuixote said:


> edit


What's with the taking-away-of invitation?


----------



## DonQuixote (Jul 21, 2009)

The invitation still stands. 

Optional: Since you know me, why don't you tell me who you are? :idea

PM me.:yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I get you there. Meaning, everyone should have an avatar photo of him/herself and go by their actual name. Like Warren Ellis would want. (Warren Ellis doesn't have SA, but I still love/hate him.)


----------

